# Help identify Gravely walk behind



## mink (Jan 23, 2013)

Just joined TF in hopes that someone can tell me what year my new/old Gravely is. Dealer tells me its an L model, 67'-76'. Gravely rep told me it was a 72' according to serial number (82032) but should have a "J" in front of numbers, it does not. I'll try to upload pics. Thanks in advance for any help, Ron


----------

